# Profibus über Reihenklemmen



## Anonymous (19 November 2003)

Hallo.

Habe folgende Frage. Kann man die Profibusleitung über normale Reihenklemmen verbinden, oder gibt es da spezielle Klemmen für? Oder sollte man den Profibus am besten gar nicht über Klemmen führen??

MfG

Markus


----------



## volker (19 November 2003)

wir bei uns ziehen buskabel eigentlich immer direkt.

aber ich denke, dass man das ohne probs über klemmen ziehen kann.


----------



## nilpferd (20 November 2003)

Hallo Gast,
Siemens gibt sich hier ziemlich eindeutig: 
Aus Handbuch "Profibus-Netze", S. 4/63:

_4.8.2 Leitungsverbindung ohne Busanschlußelemente
Gelegentlich ist die Verbindung von Busleitungsabschnitten an Orten erforderlich,
an denen kein Teilnehmer– oder Netzkomponentenanschlüsse vorgesehen sind,
z.B. zur Reperatur einer gebrochenen Busleitung. Beachten Sie dazu die folgen-den
Hinweise!
die Rundum–Schirmung der Busleitung muß erhalten bleiben
Verwenden Sie zur Leitungverbindung z.B. einen handelsüblichen Sub–D–Stecker
und Buchse in Metallgehäusen. Eine sichere Schirmverbindung gewährleisten nur
Sub–D–Komponenten mit gefiedertem Schirmkragen!
zufällige Schirmkontakte zur Umgebung vermeiden
Der Steckerschirm sollte keinen undefinierten, zufälligen Kontakt zu leitenden Kon-struktionsteilen
haben, da dies zu undefinierten Schirmströmen führen kann. Ver-binden
Sie das Steckergehäuse entweder dauerhaft mit Erdpotential oder umhül-len
Sie den Stecker mit einer Isolierung, die einen Kontakt sicher verhindert_.

Bevor ich das wusste hatte ich aber auch schon das eine oder andere Mal die Busleitung in einem ZV über Klemmen geschliffen, ohne dass es negativeAuswirkungen gehabt hätte.

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## REddyREd (20 November 2003)

Wir haben hier auch schon Profibuskabel über Reihenklemmen geführt aber ausschließlich negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht......
kann aber auch an der Umgebung dafür gelegen haben (große Ströme in unmittelbarer Nähe.....)


----------



## michi (20 November 2003)

*kommt auf die Übertragungsrate an*

Hallo Gast

Bei der Frage ist es wichtig die Übertragungsrate  zu kennen.


Wir benutzen  mehrere Profibusleitungen bei 187,5kBaud und lassen 
die Signale ohne Probleme sogar über Relaiskontakte laufen und über kurze Flachkabel.  Das geht sicherlich nicht mehr bei 1,2 oder 12 MBaud.

Auf durchgehende Schirmung, kurze Stichleitungen und richtige 
Abschlüsse ( die an 5Volt und Masse hängen  ) muss man achten. 
Da haben wir viel Lehrgeld gezahlt. 


mit Gruss
Michael


----------



## Markus (20 November 2003)

*Re: kommt auf die Übertragungsrate an*



			
				michi schrieb:
			
		

> ... sogar über Relaiskontakte laufen und über kurze Flachkabel...



das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären, relaiskontakte?
wieso das?


----------



## michi (20 November 2003)

Hallo Markus,

leider verstehe ich nicht, wie man hier Bilder rein kriegt, 

deshalb mal so :

Wir haben fahrbare Pumpstände die mit einer S5-95U und Profibus-
Schnittstelle mit unseren Profibus-Master reden. Da sie ggl. von unseren
Vakuumoperateuren von A nach B gefahren werden, muessen sie  flexibel
angeschlossen werden. An mehrern Stellen wird die Profibus-Line in eine
Box verschwenkt und dort über 2 Relais  mit jeweils 2 Wechslern  durchgereicht, wenn dort keine Teilnehmer angeschlossen ist. 

Wird ein Teilnehmer dort angeschlossen, werden die Relais erregt und
schleifen die Profibusline aus der Box heraus zum Teilnehmer und wieder
in die Box zurück.  Das verhindert lange Stichleitungen bisher erfolgreich.

Hier der Versuch der Darstellung einer Line (A) in Ascii.  Die beiden 
Arbeitskontakte r1 und r2  in ruhe. 

Achtung html macht mit meine Blanks weg, deshalb punkte wo Blanks sein sollen.
                             r1                         r2
  ->vom Mas.  A---o---o----------------o---o-------A  ---> zur nächsten Box 
  ...............................o-.................-o
  ...............................|....................|
  ...............................|....................|
  ...............................|....................| <--- hier längere ca. 4m Kabel 
  ...............................|....................|
  ...............................|....................|
  ...............................+-------o-----+
  ......................................... A
                                 hier kommt der 
                                  Teilnehmer dran

und das Ganze nochmals für die B-Leitung 

uff 
 :evil: 

Gleichzeitig liesst der Teilnehmer noch eine Hardware-Adresse der
Box sodass das Dataennahme-System weiss von sich der Pumpstand
befindet.

mit Gruss
Michael


----------



## Markus (21 November 2003)

aha, danke!
wie man bilder einbindet (und vieles mehr) steht in der faq
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/faq.php

asci oder awl source kann man 1:1 in dem [ code ] [ /code ] tag darstellen.


----------



## Zottel (21 November 2003)

Es kommt wesentlich auf die Übertragungsrate an. Von 187,5 kBaud auf 12 MBaud ist schlieslich fast ein Faktor 100 ( eher 60), das erste ist beinahe "Gleichstrom" , das andere "echte" Hochfrequenz. Bei 6 MHz ist eine Klemme (Stecker, Relais, etc) eine Reflexions- und Dämpfungsstelle. Das muß nicht heißen, daß es nicht funktioniert, aber die Betriebssicherheit leidet erheblich.
Bezüglich der Betriebssicherheit: 
Einerseits regeneriert ein digitales System eine Menge Störungen, indem es alles was im Mittel von Zeit und Amplitude über einer Schwelle ist als 1 das andere als 0 erkennt. Andererseits macht es es unmöglich, ohne analoge Messung der Signalqualität zu beurteilen, wieviel Abstand noch bis zur Fehlfunktion bleibt.
Entweder folgt man den Empfehlungen der Hersteller bezüglich Leitungs- und Verbindungstechnik oder man baue versuchsweise eine solche Verbindung auf und betrachte die Signale (Flankensteilheit, Überschwingen) mit und ohne Klemmstellen, eventuell mit ein und ausgeschalteten Störquellen (FUs bieten sich an) .


----------



## maggi.kochstudio (26 November 2003)

Na da bin ich ja jetzt um einiges schlauer!! Thx und großes Lob an alle, die dieses Forum mit Leben füllen und oftmals wirklich sehr ausführlich und hilfreich auf eine Frage antworten.
Oftmals steht man wirklich vor einer Frage/einem Problem, hat aber Projektstressmässig nicht die Zeit sich stunden- bzw. tagelang in ein Thema einzuarbeiten. Da ist es wirklich sehr hilfreich auf die Hilfe von Leuten zurückzugreifen, die sich damit bereits beschäftigt haben. 
Also Leute... weiter so!!!

MfG

Markus


----------

